# trochę i parę/kilka



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

Zastanowiłem się, czy rozróżniacie między *trochę* i *parę/kilka* w ich użyciu. Nauczyłem się słów tych tak, że trzeba używać *trochę* z niepoliczalnymi rzeczownikami (trochę wody, trochę mleka, trochę szczęścia, trochę wysiłku, trochę miłości) i parę/kilka z policzalnymi rzeczownikami (parę/kilka tabletek, parę/kilka słów, parę/kilka kwiatów). Pytam, ponieważ dziś zobaczyłem *trochę* wraz z 'tabletek' (więc 'trochę tabletek), co wydało się mi trochę dziwnie.

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## DW

Just found something related to this. Here's the link: http://portalwiedzy.onet.pl/141007,,,,pare_paru,haslo.html.

I don't know much about a general distinction between _parę_ and _kilka_ and it'd be way better to have any further context.

But, let's imagine a situation like this:

Someone is saying to me:



Przynieś _parę_ jabłek z piwnicy. (1)  I'd probably bring 4, maybe 5 apples (naturally not 1/2; rather neither 3 nor more than 5). 




Przynieś _kilka_ jabłek z piwnicy. (2)  Ditto. 




Przynieś _trochę_ jabłek z piwnicy. (3)  I'd probably reply _Trochę to znaczy ile?_ or something of the kind. _Trochę jabłek_ doesn't conjure up any such concrete number for me, really. 

To add, as a guideline, I consider (1) to be slightly more commonly used in speech, in situations like that, than (2), but in writing I'd insist you on using (2) rather than (1) (I'm not even sure whether I've ever used _parę_ in this meaning in written Polish until now) yet I can't really put my finger on this.


----------



## Roy776

O ile wiem, 'parę' jest po prostu potocznym sposobem powiedzenia 'kilka', więc oczywiście w porządku w mowie, ale nie w piśmie. Ale bardzo ciekawe co tam piszesz o trochę, bo to słowo być może naprawdę ma coś współnego z niepoliczalnością, ponieważ mówisz, iż nie masz żadnego konkretnego numeru przed oczyma.


----------



## Ben Jamin

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> Just found something related to this. Here's the link: http://portalwiedzy.onet.pl/141007,,,,pare_paru,haslo.html.
> 
> I don't know much about a general distinction between _parę_ and _kilka_ and it'd be way better to have any further context.
> 
> But, let's imagine a situation like this:
> 
> Someone is saying to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Przynieś _parę_ jabłek z piwnicy. (1)  I'd probably bring 4, maybe 5 apples (naturally not 1/2; rather neither 3 nor more than 5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przynieś _kilka_ jabłek z piwnicy. (2)  Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przynieś _trochę_ jabłek z piwnicy. (3)  I'd probably reply _Trochę to znaczy ile?_ or something of the kind. _Trochę jabłek_ doesn't conjure up any such concrete number for me, really.
> 
> To add, as a guideline, I consider (1) to be slightly more commonly used in speech, in situations like that, than (2), but in writing I'd insist you on using (2) rather than (1) (I'm not even sure whether I've ever used _parę_ in this meaning in written Polish until now) yet I can't really put my finger on this.



To jest indywidualna interpretacja. Różnica polega na tym, że w języku standardowym (literackim) dla rzeczowników policzalnych używa się _kilka_, a dla niepoliczalnych _trochę. Par_ę natomiast to kolokwializm, chyba, że mówi się o dwóch rzeczach lub osobach, ale wtedy mówi się _para, i oznacza _jakiś związek między nimi (para butów, para łajdaków). _Kilka_, to formalnie liczba mniejsza od jedenastu, od jedenastu używa się _kilkanaście_.

W języku potocznym  _par_ę, to dwa lub niewiele więcej. 

Użycie _trochę _o rzeczownikach policzalnych, a zwłaszcza o ludziach, to już mowa nie tylko potoczna, ale nawet niedbała, albo slang. Można natomiast użyć tam gdzie rzeczownika policzalnego chcemy użyć w znaczeniu niepoliczalnym:
Przynieś kilka jabłek.
ale
Dodaj trochę jabłek do tej sałatki.

Na placu było _trochę ludzi_ to z kolei wyrażenie idiomatyczne, silnie kolokwialnie, oznaczające, że był tam całkiem spory tłum. Używa się w nim antytezy znaczeniowej "trochę" znaczy w tym wypadku "dużo".


PS Poza tym, należy odpowiadać na pytanie w nowym wątku w tym języku, w którym zostało zadane.


----------



## DW

Ben Jamin said:


> [...]
> Różnica polega na tym, że w języku standardowym (literackim)  Pray, are you kiding me? Do you really think that _a standard language_ is a synonym of _a literary language_...?
> 
> [...]
> 
> _Kilka_, to formalnie liczba mniejsza od jedenastu, od jedenastu używa się _kilkanaście_.  Hey, the OP, I wouldn't insist you on using _kilka_ meaning _7_, nor _8_,_9_,_10_. There are probably situations in which it'd be fine, but still...
> 
> [...]
> 
> W języku potocznym  _par_ę, to dwa lub niewiele więcej.  As I said before, I find the sentences _Przynieś parę jabłek z piwnicy_. and _Przynieś kilka jabłek z piwnicy_. to mean more or less the same, so this rule or guideline doesn't work here, like in many other situations, I'm afraid.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Na placu było _trochę ludzi_ to z kolei wyrażenie idiomatyczne, silnie kolokwialnie,  Don't know what you mean saying that something is _strongly colloquial_, but I wouldn't call this so.
> 
> ---
> 
> oznaczające, że był tam całkiem spory tłum. Używa się w nim antytezy znaczeniowej "trochę" znaczy w tym wypadku "dużo".  Don't know what does _antyteza znaczeniowa_ mean, but..., the OP, I simply claim that it's not, for me, how @Ben Jamin tried to put it.
> 
> Let's say someone is saying: "No, było trochę ludzi.". I probably wouldn't know what he/she means without any further context. It also depends on the way of pronounciation.
> 
> As far as something that would mean indeed _dużo ludzi_ goes, though, there's an expression _Było dużo ludu_. That's colloquial and that's what does conjure up an image of quite many people for me. Bare _Było trochę ludzi._ not.
> 
> ---
> 
> PS Poza tym, należy odpowiadać na pytanie w nowym wątku w tym języku, w którym zostało zadane.  First, there's no such rule. Second, see what is there next to _Native language:_ in OP's profile (AmE). So, how about no?


----------



## Roy776

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> First, there's no such rule. Second, see what is there next to _Native language:_ in OP's profile (AmE). So, how about no?



Ale to nie znaczy, że preferuję odpowiedzi po angielsku. Prawdę mówiąc, preferuję je po polsku, ponieważ uczę się polskiego a nie angielskiego. Na początku dodałem "Proszę o odpowiedzi po polsku", gdy otwórzyłem wątek. Nie myślałem, że to wciąż konieczne.

Poza tym, dziękuję już za odpowiedzi. Będę jeszcze czekał na udział innych użytkowników. Chyba jest jeszcze więcej różnych zdań.


----------



## kokosz1975

Roy776 said:


> Cześć wszystkim,
> 
> (Zastanowiłem) Zastanawiam się, czy rozróżniacie między *trochę* i *parę/kilka* w ich użyciu. Nauczyłem się słów tych tak, że trzeba używać *trochę* z niepoliczalnymi rzeczownikami (trochę wody, trochę mleka, trochę szczęścia, trochę wysiłku, trochę miłości) i parę/kilka z policzalnymi rzeczownikami (parę/kilka tabletek, parę/kilka słów, parę/kilka kwiatów). Pytam, ponieważ dziś zobaczyłem *trochę* wraz z 'tabletek' (więc 'trochę tabletek), co wydało się mi trochę (dziwnie) dziwne.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję.


Cześć, Roy

Przede wszystkim, gratulacje Świetnie piszesz po polsku. Pozwoliłem sobie poprawić Cię w dwóch miejscach; mam nadzieję, że nie masz nic przeciwko.

 Myślę, że przestrzegając reguły, której się nauczyłeś (trochę dla rzeczowników niepoliczalnych, parę/ kilka dla policzalnych) nie popełnisz wielkich błędów w komunikacji.

 Jeśli chodzi o użycie "trochę" dla rzeczowników policzalnych- zgodziłbym się, że to użycie jest do zaakceptowania tylko w mowie potocznej.

 W przypadku tabletek, różnicę pomiedzy "kilka tabletek" a "trochę tabletek" osobiście widzę tak: kilka tabletek to  2-6, może odrobinę więcej; trochę tabletek to garść: np. 10, 20, 50

Pozdrawiam 
kokosz


----------



## wolfbm1

Roy776 said:


> Pytam, ponieważ dziś zobaczyłem *trochę* wraz z 'tabletek' (więc 'trochę tabletek), co wydało się mi trochę dziwnie.
> 
> < Ja bym powiedział: Pytam, ponieważ dzisiaj napotkałem zaimek liczebny 'trochę' przed rzeczownikiem policzalnym 'tabletki', co wydało mi się trochę dziwne. Albo: zauważyłem zaimek 'trochę' użyty razem z rzeczownikiem 'tabletki'. >



Myślę, że mógłbym powiedzieć:
W pojemniku jest jeszcze trochę tabletek. (Mam na myśli nie więcej niż jedną trzecią z całej masy tabletek w pojemniku. Jeżeli cały pojemnik mieści 200 tabletek, to 'trochę' może być całkiem sporą ilością.)

W pojemniku jest jeszcze parę tabletek. / W pojemniku jest jeszcze kilka tabletek. (Mniej niż dziesięć.)
(W pojemniku są tylko dwie albo trzy tabletki. Alex Bellos twierdzi, że trzy sztuki czegoś jest łatwo policzyć a cztery, pięć i więcej jest już trudniej. Mówimy kilka albo parę gdy się nam nie chce liczyć.)

Na targowisku mógłbym powiedzieć: 
A Poproszę trochę truskawek i trochę czereśni. 
B Ile?
A Po pół kila (z każdych).

Ale w aptece tabletki nie są sprzedawane luzem, lecz w pojemnikach. Więc, nie mógłbym powiedzieć:
A Poproszę trochę tabletek (np. aspiryny).

Powiedziałbym raczej:
A Poproszę aspirynę. 
Albo
A Poproszę dwa opakowania aspiryny.

Wydaje mi się, że używamy zaimka liczebnego nieokreślonego 'trochę' z rzeczami policzalnymi wtedy gdy traktujemy je jako masę; masę truskawek, czereśni, tabletek czy nawet ludzi.

Miron Białoszewski użył liczebnika 'trochę' razem z rzeczownikami 'ludzie' i 'sklepy':
"wysiadłem w środku Bostonu, wyszedłem z metra, od razu mnie dopadła nuda. Teatry, trochę ludzi, trochę sklepów, trochę pusto."
Źródło: Artykuł Marka Radziwona "Nowe numery: Miron w Ameryce".
Mowiąc 'trochę', Miron miał na myśli bliżej nieokreśloną liczbę.


----------



## MasterPolish

Wg mnie to wygląda tak:

_kilka/parę_ + policzalne
Oba słowa oznaczają liczbę w przedziale od 3 do 9. Przy czym _parę_ jest formą *potoczną*.

_trochę _+ niepoliczalne (ORAZ policzalne – ale tylko w użyciu *potocznym*)
Ponadto trochę może być w zasadzie niemal dowolną liczbą (0.75, 15, 1200 itd.). _Trochę _można tłumaczyć jako "not much" (także w opisie natężenia/intensywności cechy).

W skali: poprawne – potoczne – niepoprawne przedstawiłbym to tak:
• Przynieś kilka/parę/trochę jabłek.
• Przynieś kilka/parę/trochę wody.


----------

